# Ph monitor & solenoid problem



## sam. (Aug 29, 2011)

My SMS122 is connected to my solenoid (Miluakee MA957) to shut of my CO2 when it reaches 7. Its reached 6.9, the alarm is off but my solenoid is still going.. I have unpluged everything and repluged and blew any dust out of connection areas. I know the alarms fuse is still in tact. Anybody have any ideas on what to do or any tricks/tips? Really not in the market to buy a new solenoid or probe! Haha Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

have you tired testing the calbration solution to see if the probe is calbrated right for 7.0.


----------



## sam. (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope, where do you get the solution?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 2 of these units but have not seen this problem before. I have mine set on 6.6 but the marker on the SMS is just approximate. I had to adjust the knob in small increments to get the desired pH. 

As Joey stated, you should calibrate the probe monthly and you can either buy the Milwaukee or anyone elses buffer solutions (If you are near SW Arlington, I can give you a couple - pm me) which come in packets labeled 4.01, 7.01 and 10.01 or locate some Deionized or RO water which should be neutral (7.0) and use tap water (mine is pH 8.6) to check the rate of change. According to Milwaukee, pH probes should be replaced yearly. By using the solution, you test the probe by alternating putting in 7.01 and either the 4.01 or 10.01. If the readings on the SMS122 slowly change, then the probe probably needs replacement. According to Milwaukee, it should move rapidly from one range to the other. My probes last about 18 - 24 months on average.

Do you have a means to see if the CO2 is still being released? Depending on what kind of diffuser you have that is distributing the CO2 into the tank, it may take a few seconds or so for the flow to slow down and stop after the solenoid closes. I use a small glass diffuser and it takes a minute for the flow to stop after the red light goes out.

If the red light is not blinking and the CO2 is still flowing after a minute or so, and the solenoid is plugged into the SMS122 big wall wart, then I think either the SMS122 is not telling that wall wart to cut power to the solenoid or the solenoid is stuck open. If you unplug the solenoid, does the CO2 stop flowing? If so, my guess whould be the SMS122 that is not giving the signal to the wall wart to cut power. You could test that with a volt meter if you have one.

Hope this helps,


----------



## sam. (Aug 29, 2011)

I use a rex riggs co2 reactor but I see the co2 coming out through the bubble counter.. When the red light stops flashing the co2 is still flowing so I unplug the solenoid but the co2 is still coming for hours after and then i just turn down the needle valve to completely turn it off.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 2 Milwaukee solenoids and they do get stuck open... I cleaned it a couple of times but after a while I just gave up (Milwaukee solenoids are not the best, but they are very inexpensive).
I just let my CO2 run 24/7 (I have a air pump that comes on when the lights are off).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

air ride valve, and rewire it. i've seen people use the smc ones.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I took the ph moniter off my setups and run continous. It will cut off during power outage only. CO2 is cheap from welding stores locally. 20# tank exchange is $12 and last a year. Im running 2-3 bps.


----------

